# Welche geschlossene Wasserkühlung



## HordyH (15. März 2014)

*Welche geschlossene Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde gern aus rein optischen gründen meine CPU mit einer Wasserkühlung kühlen, 
ich habe ein Bitefenix Shinobi XL und die 2 230mm lüfter am Deckel angebaut ( dort sollen die auch bleiben ) also kommt nur ein 120mm oder 140mm Radiator in frage, lieber wäre mir ein 140mm.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? gab es schon undichtigkeiten an solch geschlossenen Systemen?

momentan benutze ich ein EKL Matterhorn Pure


----------



## Monsjo (15. März 2014)

*AW: Welche geschlossene Wasserkühlung*

Für einen unübertaktbaren 3470 lohnt keine Wakü. 

Sonst kannst du dich halt bei Corsair umschauen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. März 2014)

*AW: Welche geschlossene Wasserkühlung*

Die Kühlleistung einer AIO-Wakü mit einem 120mm Radiator ist für deinen i5-3470 absolut ausreichend. Wenn es eine möglichst günstige AIO-Wakü sein soll kannst du dir die Cooler Master Seidon 120V (RL-S12V-24PK-R1) für 38€ kaufen.

Meine Empfehlung ist die Corsair Hydro Series  H75 (CW-9060015-WW) für 69€, die neben der Corsair Hydro Series H105 (CW-9060016-WW) die neueste AIO-Wakü von Corsair ist. Die H75 hat durch ihre beiden Lüfter den Vorteil, dass sie bei einer geringen Lüfterdrehzahl und damit Lautstärke nicht so stark in der Kühlleistung einbricht wie es nur bei einem Lüfter der Fall wäre. 
Durch die geringen Lamellenabstände der Radiatoren der AIO-Waküs müssen Lüfter eingesetzt werden, welche die Luft mit einem hohen Druck durch die Lamellen befödern. Bei den mitgelieferten *einzelnen* Lüftern resultiert das in einer hohen Lüfterlautstärke. Die H75 garantiert selbst bei *geringen* Lüfterdrehzahlen eine über die gesamte Radiatortiefe konstant hohen Luftstrom, da einer der beiden Lüfter die Luft in den Radiator drückt und der andere die Luft ansaugt. 
Das Wirkungsprinzip ist hier identisch mit dem des Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition, auch wenn hier die Lamellenabstände höher, dafür die Tiefe des Kühlkörpers größer ist. 

Ein Ausschnitt aus dem Artikel: 



> ... Durch den Einsatz von zwei 120-mm-Lüftern mit nur 800 U/Min konnte der  Geräuschpegel auf kaum hörbare 0,3 Sone bzw. 21 dB(A) reduziert werden.  Bei der Standardversion wird 1 x 120-mm-Lüfter mit max. 1.400 U/Min bei  12 Volt verwendet. ... Das Konzept mit den zwei Silent-Lüftern lohnt sich also auch beim Mugen  4. Obwohl der Geräuschpegel der PCGH-Edition im 12-Volt-Betrieb deutlich  niedriger ist, kühlt dieser mindestens genauso gut bzw. minimal besser. ...


Natürlich kannst du dich auch für eine AIO-Wakü eines anderen Herstellers entscheiden. Die Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer (CLW0222) ist mit 64€ noch etwas günstiger als die H75 und wird auch mit zwei Lüftern ausgeliefert. Der Pumpenhersteller ist in beiden Fällen Asetek.


----------



## Ryle (15. März 2014)

*AW: Welche geschlossene Wasserkühlung*

Mit nem 140er Radiator wirst du aber weder leiser noch effektiver kühlen als mit einem vernünftigen Luftkühler, wobei das selbst bei 280er AIOs der Fall ist. Wenn es aber um die Verlagerung des Wärmeaustausches geht oder du einfach eine AIO willst, dann würde ich zur Corsair H75 oder H90 tendieren.


----------



## HordyH (15. März 2014)

*AW: Welche geschlossene Wasserkühlung*

danke schonmal


----------



## HMangels91 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Welche geschlossene Wasserkühlung*

Hi ich kan die Corsair H55 empfehlen, die kühlt meinen übertakteten FX6300 @ 4 GHZ auf 49 Grad bei last mit 50% drehzahl


----------

